# 07 VW Jetta Wolfsburg



## BasPlyr204 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have the 07 VW Jetta Wolfs 2.5. It came with a OEM single disc changer with the aux in the glove comparement. I have sirius with the basic tuner using the AUX. I was wondering if I can change out the OEM radio and install a OEM Sat ready deck. It would be nice to not have wires all over lol. Thanks


----------

